# HELP me, pigeons emergency



## colomboloco (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello, I am from colombia and I need that you help me, (my English is very bad). I am very confused with a situation. I picked up two pigeons in the surroundings of my house. according to what I have investigated, they had approximately 3 weeks. They grew well, but now I don't know what to do. Two months have passed (that is to say that they have approximately 3 MONTHS OF AGE). 

I live in a fifth floor. I have them in a balcony in a dovecot one improvised. I give them of eating wheat and corn. They want to fly but I don't know what I have to do. I have left them out a couple of times and a one of them leaves and I have to go down to pick up it. I fear for their luck. I live in a city (Bogotá). 

I fear them to be run over or that they get lost. I also fear that other doves don't accept them. they have 3 months of age.

should I wait?, should I allow them to go?, should I teach them to fly?, !!!!HELP ME!!!

GRACIAS, JAvier


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They will need to learn how to be pigeons from other pigeons. Is there a flock near where you live that you can release them into? A flock will accept them and teach them where to find food and water and where to sleep at night. It is always a risk but they will do best in a flock.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Javier!

Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping these youngsters. Are they eating well on their own? Or do you have to hand feed them.

If they are 3 weeks of age, they are still a little young to be flying. You can allow them to practice for now, in a large enclosed patio or room, that is what they need right now.

Pigeons need to have alot of strength from good food source. Can you provide them with a pigeon seed, or dove mix? That will help them prepare for flight.

Here is an example of a good pigeon seed

http://purgrain.com


----------



## colomboloco (Nov 30, 2005)

*Doves in the city*

I fear them to be run over or that they get lost. I also fear that other doves don't accept them. they have 3 months of age. they eat without help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Javier, and welcome to the forum.

It is wonderful that you have cared for these pigeons. If they are eating on their own and at three months of age, should be flying well on their own, I would locate a flock of wild pigeons in an area away from the city proper and release them with that flock. Put out seed for the entire flock when you release yours and continue to go there for a couple of weeks to put out seed. That way you can keep an eye on yours and help make their transition to being wild again by giving them food. They will quickly fit in with the other pigeons. I don't think any of the other pigeons would hurt them because pigeons enjoy being with each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

colomboloco said:


> I fear them to be run over or that they get lost. I also fear that other doves don't accept them. they have 3 months of age. they eat without help.



Thank you for your concern over these birds.

I'm sorry, I thought you said they were 3 weeks old. If they are 3 months old they should be flying very well and intigrated in the flock.

Have you tried to let them fly? ..or are they not flying because you are afraid to release them.

If you have actually let them fly and they are not doing well, then they need a place to practice until they fly well. Allow them to practice in a safe place, and you can release them in an already established flock. Meanwhile you might increase their nutrition, and have them looked at by an avian vet or someone else who is knowledgble about pigeons, as they may be sick.

If you are afraid to release them, but they are flying well, just follow Maggies' advice.


----------



## colomboloco (Nov 30, 2005)

*messengers doves?*

I was seeing in some pages of doves that they can be educated so that they return to their home. is that certain?. would not I owe to think that?. 

I thank to all you for their concern. In my country there are not a lot of people specialized in doves, then nobody has been able to help me. Thanks to God people exist as you. 

Javier


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Most pigeons have some homing ability, meaning that if you let them out, they will return to their coop. But it sounds like it isn't safe to let them out from your apartment. Is there any safe area where they can practice flying? As others have suggested, it would help to find a flock of pigeons somewhere you could release them to. You might want to keep them in your dovecote until they are older and flying better. Bless you for taking care of these babies.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hola Javier, y bienveido a nuestro grupo de Pigeon Talk! Ojala y todo esta bien con sus palomas Senior.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

you must have scared him victor... i have not seen such horrible spelling before. it's like it isnt even english or something. Gooosshhhh


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*To Whom are you referring,*

Symbro? I understood BOTH Javier and Victor. I admire Javier for taking the "language risk" in contacting us. If you are referring to the "English" used, I have seen some VERY mangled usage in some posts...Victor welcomed Javier to our site and hoped his pigeons were doing well...

Has anyone, who speaks fluent Spanish, tried to contact Javier in a private message in his own language?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi mr. squeaks,

I think that Symbro was just kidding around with Victor.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hola Javier, y bienveido a nuestro grupo de Pigeon Talk! Ojala y todo esta bien con sus palomas Senior.


hello javier, and welcome to our group of pigeon talk. "Ojala" and everything good with your pigeons sir.

yes i was joking with victor. i tried to make it clear sorry for the confusion squeaks. i thought the "goossshhh" would be a direct give away...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sorry, Symbro,*

I tried to post an *apology* earlier today and something was wrong with either the site or my computer and I couldn't post my reply!

I wasn't sure about your post and, unfortunately, erred toward a "chiding." Sometimes, irony, humor, etc. can be difficult to determine by just the words written on a computer screen!

I have to admit that my reply was based on long ago personal experience learning some Spanish and being afraid to try my skills at the risk of being ridiculed. I have always admired those who are at least bilingual and willing to risk mistakes in order to learn!

Again, my apologies...


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

no problem... even in life some people misunderstand my meaning. haha i have been told i have an odd sense of humor  

i am slightly bilingual. but i dont use spanish and therefore dont know it well. just had my two years of highschool and two years of college. but it isnt like riding a bike. you dont use it and it fades away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Symbro said:


> *no problem... even in life some people misunderstand my meaning. haha i have been told i have an odd sense of humor :confused*:
> 
> i am slightly bilingual. but i dont use spanish and therefore dont know it well. just had my two years of highschool and two years of college. but it isnt like riding a bike. you dont use it and it fades away.


Can sure relate to people misunderstanding humor - been there, done that!  

Actually, looking at your post from the humorous end in teasing Victor, it IS quite funny...


----------

